
Why “non-true” wireless earbuds are better than true wireless - ailon
https://blog.ailon.org/im-switching-back-to-non-true-wireless-earbuds-here-s-why-f8bf4c52b731
======
zeveb
I would rather just have wired earbuds, period. Wireless is insecure and
unreliable; wires are secure and dependable.

The headphone jack is a marvel of engineering!

